# Springfield Lake, The Pucker Factor, 12/30/16



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Went out from the main lot, in 4' water, couldn't find them like the other day. Ice was 2 1/2", but Friday was a cold front. Decided to use my USA Lake App on my phone to find a little deeper water, figuring they would be deeper. Cut two holes, noticed I was on an inch of ice, started cracking, and the Pucker Factor hit. Went back to outside the weeds and lilly pads. Overall they began hitting around 4pm until dark, lots of dinks. Saturday the hole middle of the lake was open water. Gills, crappie, and perch.


----------



## crappieboo420 (May 16, 2013)

4 fow has been my ticket . i went to my deep spots this year and not many marks.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

guppygill said:


> Went out from the main lot, in 4' water, couldn't find them like the other day. Ice was 2 1/2", but Friday was a cold front. Decided to use my USA Lake App on my phone to find a little deeper water, figuring they would be deeper. Cut two holes, noticed I was on an inch of ice, started cracking, and the Pucker Factor hit. Went back to outside the weeds and lilly pads. Overall they began hitting around 4pm until dark, lots of dinks. Saturday the hole middle of the lake was open water. Gills, crappie, and perch.
> 
> View attachment 226860
> View attachment 226861


I've enjoyed your posts but there won't be many more if find yourself on 1" ice again. Please be more careful. Life jacket time.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

You ain't a kiddin' Mickey, I fell in while I was young, will not do less than 3", plus I should have backed off when my spud bar when tin in first whack.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Springfield is a no-go


----------



## crappieboo420 (May 16, 2013)

ballast said:


> Springfield is a no-go


Was just on it checking 4 inches everywhere i drilled on the lakemore side.


----------

